# From Stock, to Stolen, to After Market Hotness!!!



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

I posted a thread when my wheels were stolen. Well, here are pics of my stock wheels, stolen wheels with car on blocks, and now my new TSW Thruxtons. Fenders rolled, BMR drag bags installed.


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Those wheels are pure sex


----------



## IR GTO (Jan 5, 2007)

I love the new wheels!!!!


----------



## fast eddie (Sep 7, 2006)

I love the wheels but I love the yellow more!


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice rims! 

Now what you need to do is get an air compressor in the trunk and buy the biggest air horn you can fit on the bottom of your car, and hook up the relay to the alarm horn. The next time someone lifts your car, you'll find them either dead of a heart attack or wandering aimlessly near your car dazed from the painfull ear ringing. 



Enjoy!


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

They look killer! I love the wide lip on them. What size are they?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Those are sweet! The UPS guy delivered a set of Drift-R's (18x8/18X10) in Magnesium Silver today. Going with some Michelin Pilot Sport PS2's in the back, 275/35's. I was strongly considering the Thruxtons for a while.


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

squrtdog50 said:


> They look killer! I love the wide lip on them. What size are they?


19", 245 front, 275 in back. Had to roll the fenders and get drag bags because my fender was tearing up my right rear sidewall.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Rims*

What kind of rims are they?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like TSW Thruxtons to me, right?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Very nice, the wheels look killer.

Glad for you something positive came out of something negative. 

I am sure the a$$holes who took your OEM's are staking out your new ones. Maybe the next time they'll be caught. *


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for all of the comments! Yeah, they are TSW Thruxtons. Let me tell you, photos of these wheels don't do them justice. The wide stance in the back with the 275's is what this car was missing. A true blessing in disguise, indeed! :cheers


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

looks good. hopefully you have atleast wheel locks on these although anyone working at a tire shop would have something for those. i might have to do the 275 route in the near future too:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GET SOME LOCKS ON THEM JOINTS YO. Locks won't stop anyone from taking them but at least they will slow the thieves down a bit.


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

wow man i cant beleive someone stole your rims and left your car on blocks!!! thats un heard of around here... not that we dont have crooked people they just are not smart enough to figure out how to do that... i bet ou have a great set of wheel locks now on them TSW's great looken rims man!


----------



## EZ SPEED (May 21, 2007)

Looks Great !!!

I have the 18" Staggered Thruxtons on mine ....I get a lot of compliments on them :cheers


----------

